# Front Bumper/Cover Options HELP!!



## XV Scott (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey Guys, new here. Just got new 06' GTO two weeks ago. Love it. Got the optional grille inserts and installed them myself today. All went well until after install that I noticed I scratched the hell out of the bottom tip of the chin of the bumper. I was so eefffnnn mad!!! Anyhow I am the idiot that did not place a large enough furniture pad in front of the car prior to install. 

Well I can't stand to look at the scratched paint on the bumper cover so I need to upgrade. Is there anything out there other than the Gravana Tuning chin spoiler??? I like the Gravana unit a lot, but price on their site is like $575 with out any paint. I saw them on E-bay starting at $460 plus $70 shipping. Then I am sure it would be a minimum of $150 to get it painted blue to match the GTO. So like $600 to $700 for the whole deal. Are there any other companies out there that make a nice piece?? I really don't like the Pontiac optional front fascia, yuk. Also anyone know how the fitment is for the Gravana piece. Is it a nice fit or nightmare fiberglass add on??

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks - Scott:seeya: 

2006 Impulse Blue GTO
Black Leather Interior
Six Speed Transmission
18" wheels


----------



## XV Scott (Jul 15, 2006)

hello? ..........................:confused anyone?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I can’t answer your question about add on’s but agree with you on SAP parts. I had the silver trim on SAP Grills painted to match car Torrid Red it’s a good look. I like the fact that there is no spoiler hanging down to hit road. Would suggest painting Bumper and Grill trim. Mine came with scratches on underside of bumper, just knowing they are there bothers me. That is an awesome car good luck what ever you decide :cheers


----------

